# ? for the rod buliders & surf guru's



## 6.5 mike (Sep 1, 2014)

Has anyone built a surf rod using a Carolina Cast Pro blank ? Or does anyone use a factory built one ? I'm looking to upgrade my surf things & have been reading a great deal about different rods. What I'm using now are 50ish year old Fenwicks & Harnells that were my Dads. First red I hooked was out of the slot limit at the top & couldn't roll him out of the surf, old Harnell has a metal ferrell, didn't want to put to much strain on it. It is a great pompano rod though. The Fenwick's are both 9 footers, one rated up to 4 oz, & the other lighter. Have caught reds & pomp's with the lighter one & and a silver series 2500 spinner.

The blanks I'm looking at are, 10ft 1-4oz & a 12ft 3-6oz. My thinking is these would cover my surf needs for soaking baits or throwing plugs or metal.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I fish with one of Tommy Farmer's rods. It was a CCP built rod, not custom. Jim Callahan recently bought a CCP blank and one of Tommy's Pompano Specials. I think he's got a smaller spinning rod as well. Hopefully he'll chime in.

The rod I have is a 12 footer and the best throwing rod I have. Loads great with 4 ounces. I stripped everything from the rod seat back and wrapped on a plate seat on shrink wrap x-flock tubing. It's a little stiff for Pompano, probably missed some of the smaller bites. Still a great rod. Be happy to let you throw mine.


----------



## 6.5 mike (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks for the offer Joe, I'll take you up on it down the road. What reel are you using on that one ? I was thinking of a 555 with #12 on the 1-4oz. & either a 656 or 666 on the 12 footer with #15. Need to thin out some when the time comes, lol. Maybe a winter project, like I need any more of them.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

6.5 mike said:


> Has anyone built a surf rod using a Carolina Cast Pro blank ? Or does anyone use a factory built one ? I'm looking to upgrade my surf things & have been reading a great deal about different rods. What I'm using now are 50ish year old Fenwicks & Harnells that were my Dads. First red I hooked was out of the slot limit at the top & couldn't roll him out of the surf, old Harnell has a metal ferrell, didn't want to put to much strain on it. It is a great pompano rod though. The Fenwick's are both 9 footers, one rated up to 4 oz, & the other lighter. Have caught reds & pomp's with the lighter one & and a silver series 2500 spinner.
> 
> The blanks I'm looking at are, 10ft 1-4oz & a 12ft 3-6oz. My thinking is these would cover my surf needs for soaking baits or throwing plugs or metal.


Harnells won't break before the line will....I have twin 12fter's I'll let go of if you are interested....


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

Mike, i have had my hands on almost every cast pro rod and they are all excellent. before you get the 10' 1to4 oz get hold of me and try the 11'2to 5oz.
I also have an akios 555 you could try out. for fishing around here the larger sizes really aren't needed unless you want to chase sharks which is a different ball game.


----------



## 6.5 mike (Sep 1, 2014)

fairpoint, I might be interested in one of them just to stay old school.

jcallanam, I have thought about the 11' 2-5, seems it would be a good option also with a 555. The reason for the larger reel & 12'er is we are thinking of moving to NC. Spent 3 days looking around Columbia just last month after leaving OBX at Duck. My mom is still with us, but once she's gone I really don't have anything holding me here. Plus the wife's daughters are in PA & VA. I'm going out of town this weekend but when I get back I really would like to get together with you & Joe.


----------

